# Everlast Powerpro256 welder review



## RAGE Customs

Well guys, about 9 months ago i bought a welder made by Everlast called the Power Pro 256. It is a tig, stick, and plasma cutting machine all in one. I was really curious how this machine would compete against other machines like the Miller or Lincoln machines. The Miller Dynasty 200 DX is one of the more popular machines out there and was the one i was the most familiar with and is a very close machine to this Everlast PP256 minus the fact that the Miller machine does not have the plasma option. 

I bought the Everlast machine for $1600 to my door. Very good price if you compare it to the miller machines that are double the price. I definitely felt it would be worth the investment to see if this machine would be worth it to the average home hobbyist. and guys, it didnt disappoint. I bought this originally for the house but it turns out that i ended up liking it more than the miller machines and now i use this machine on a daily basis at the shop.


















The unit comes fully assembled minus the plug which isnt a big deal because you may or may not use the same type of plug that comes with the machine anyway. 

The switches and knobs on the front are very self explanatory and easy to set up for all the beginners out there unlike like the miller dynasty which requires a painstaking process of pushing buttons and turning a single knob to get the settings you are looking for. To me this is a huge plus over the miller machine.

The biggest plus is that the duty cycle is pretty much the same as the comparable Miller and lincoln machines. 


This machine is also very easy to change between the 3 processes. There is a 3 way switch on the front that makes it easy to select TIG / CUT(Plasma)/ STICK. Once you choose which settings you want to run, it is as simple as putting your leads in the right place and lighting up.



Excuse this pic lol im not the best free handed plasma cutter around. It cut through this like butter. It will cut up to 1" steel fairly easy.










Here are a couple pics of tig welds this machine produces on 1/4" cold rolled steel. after a few side by side test a while back i was unable to distinguish a difference in the weld quality between this welder and the miller dynasty 200 amp tig machine. both machines provide a very smooth arc and are capable of welding metal as thin as coke cans with ease. 


























This was just some 3/16" flatbar i had laying around. figured id run a few welds on it.














this was some 2" .120 wall tubing welded to 1/4" plate. figured id run a pass to show how it would come out for somebody welding a roll cage or something












Then i decided to whip out some razor blades i had laying around to show its capabilities on the low amperage side. not as good as it could have been. i had plenty of 1/16" filler rod but when i welded the razors i hadnt yet had had the chance to go pick up more 1/16" tungtens. i had to run a 3/32" electrode instead of 1/16" like i really needed for material this thin. but it did okay. the weld would have been alot more even with a smaller electrode. i had a hard time keeping a tight arc with the bigger electrode without burning through the razors. its ugly but at the end of the day it welded just fine.



















Heres a few more welds i did on some scrap steel










here's a bead i ran on some scrap aluminum. Didnt bother to clean the aluminum but it still did great regardless









in conclusion, this welder is great for any home hobbyest and even some small shops. it is well built and for the price you just cant beat it.


----------



## Polaris425

That's awesome!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Might have to try that one out


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

